# $501.00??



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I basically stalk ninebettas auctions because I love some of the bettas he produces (hurray for Duck!)... I even have some of his auctioned betta pictures in a folder on my desk top, can some one say scrap book time? Just kidding, I swear. >.>; Anyway... he recently put up this gorgeous betta that is unlike anything I've ever seen before. This particular betta currently has 12 bids, the highest is currently $501... for real?? O.O Wow...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1300643804


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

WAO! That's crazy!!!
Here I though spending $300 this past month in new fish was a lot... yikes!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my non betta fish bf just said he would pay a top of 100 for it but he likes it im like yeh but not for 500 for me lol


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

He is super nice but I could never see myself paying that much for a fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I was super-duper rich then I would buy it! Unfortunately I am not 

If only… lol

EDIT new thought: What if that fish was DOA? Do you think they would get the money back?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> EDIT new thought: What if that fish was DOA? Do you think they would get the money back?


Oh... that would be yucky. >.>


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that fish better live 100 years and poop gold strings. o.o for that price, i hope to get my money's worth!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

If $500 was like $1 to me, then I would think about it...but I aint that rich. I would be pissed if this fish got to my home dead :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh that would be a scramble to sort out.

Lol I agree with you Luimeril! He better be pooping out some diamonds too haha.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, didn't you guys read the description? You were both close in your gold and diamond guesses, but you know what? He actually poops emeralds. Yup, says so in the fine print.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Of course, what it doesn't say is that he only eats rubies... >.>


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL no no gold flakes


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

denaliwind said:


> Of course, what it doesn't say is that he only eats rubies... >.>


Hmm hopefully the emeralds will buy enough rubies, I have a feeling those are expensive lol. Although he better leave some for me! 

Edit: Oh dear rubies AND gold flakes? I am gonna have to be super, SUPER duper rich to own this guy!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

ahahaha!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The person who bid $19 just checked the bids and their face is like.. :shock:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

too funny *takes back out Michale Jackson eating popcorn to watch the rest of the bid* http://cdn.theurbandaily.com/files/2010/09/michael-jackson-eating-popcorn.gif


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

laughing said:


> The person who bid $19 just checked the bids and their face is like.. :shock:


rofl



lilchiwolf said:


> too funny *takes back out Michale Jackson eating popcorn to watch the rest of the bid* http://cdn.theurbandaily.com/files/2010/09/michael-jackson-eating-popcorn.gif


Aha no kidding 
Anybody got $1,000? $1,000 going once... going twice...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

u will have to let me know what he sells for


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*tosses up her betta she got for $7 DOLLARS!!!*:shock:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im jealous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok fish IMO. Not even close to how much the bid is going for though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pooping gold and diamonds? lol!! You guys cracked me up! Hahaa!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Pooping gold and diamonds? lol!! You guys cracked me up! Hahaa!


Well how else are we going to justify spending 500? Lol!

Seriously though, I looked at the auction and started laughing. The first bidder had to stop at 25 lol (as would I). I can only imagine him being like "Oh I hope no one bids something high like 30" and then coming back to see it is at 500!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> The first bidder had to stop at 25 lol (as would I). I can only imagine him being like "Oh I hope no one bids something high like 30" and then coming back to see it is at 500!


Ahaha oh man... that would be quite a site to see.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know.. if I was the bidder my heart would just drop.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are a breeder and can produce similar colored bettas from this one... Pooping gold, no. Gold jewels (sperm?), yes?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hell you would never have to work a day in your life again. eventually u would get a few more quality breeders out of his offspring tht produce his quality and 500 buck A SINGLE FISH! well heck


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Time to bid?  do it, you know you wanna


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im not guna spend $500 on a SINGLE fish


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol, yeah me either. I will wait it out until someone produces similar color schemes for $20 or cheaper. I want a black/white plakat crowntail next


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i want a purple butterfly hm something like this:







but with the white butterfly

heck id even settle for a boy like this:


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know much about these types, but they are called king crowntail. They are larger than normal bettas and the tail fins overlap http://betta.ketviet.com/imgs/collection/BettaOfTheMonth/BettaofthemonthNovember2006a.jpg


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

wholey wahoozit O.O


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

the person who bumped the bid to $500 has no refs or anything about them. Now I know how "owners" can cheat their way into more $ and make a second account and place bids to make other people bid higher. 

This seems like one of those cases here to me.....


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> the person who bumped the bid to $500 has no refs or anything about them. Now I know how "owners" can cheat their way into more $ and make a second account and place bids to make other people bid higher.
> 
> This seems like one of those cases here to me.....


I don't think it was the breeder, I've been following this guy for a long time. I rather think the best of him. 

I did wonder if it was a typo... can you imagine? $51.00... Oh crap! >.>

Ooh *Abby*, a purple butterfly plakat? I don't think I could resist. You ever see the pink betta? :O


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

^Da purple and pink wun ish pwetty!^

Lol, anyways, the $500 one is pretty.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That is my dream fish! I love black Bettas. But $501? No thanks.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG I would LOOOOOVE the the purple betta! I would have to buy that if I saw one.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JackisLost said:


> I don't know much about these types, but they are called king crowntail. They are larger than normal bettas and the tail fins overlap http://betta.ketviet.com/imgs/collection/BettaOfTheMonth/BettaofthemonthNovember2006a.jpg


That fish has such a nice beard! So handsome.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that crowntail is BEAST.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

That is the fish I posted in another thread, I knew I had good taste (hehe). I bought my former horse for $500. I can't imagine spending that on a fish. I have a hard time spending $12 for the petco HM's.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I will never spend more than $60 TOTAL on a fish.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Abby said:


> LOL no no gold flakes


Good thing I poop gold bricks.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hahaha ^


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

CrowntailxKing said:


> Good thing I poop gold bricks.


lol!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

"This is the result of a betta and molly inter-breeding!!!" - Me and my friend.

I love black and white bettas <3 That betta hopefully gets a fancy tank to go with that fancy price.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

That betta is a true beauty...

I'd buy that. I have the goose that lays diamond-studded gold eggs, poops out rubies, and urinates oil (The expensive one that people drill for).


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He certainly looks like a million bucks, but the price...

Still, drooling like crazy over here, he is amazing...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> That betta is a true beauty...
> 
> I'd buy that. I have the goose that lays diamond-studded gold eggs, poops out rubies, and urinates oil (The expensive one that people drill for).


ill baby sit it any time u want alex lol


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

When I saw this I made the most epic surprised face in my mind. (meaning I didnt actually do that but I did it in my mind) No betta is worth that much. Some fish are worth that much but no betta is truly worth that much. The dude who is selling this betta is going to be the happiest aquabid betta breeder after selling just one fish.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> When I saw this I made the most epic surprised face in my mind. (meaning I didnt actually do that but I did it in my mind) No betta is worth that much. Some fish are worth that much but no betta is truly worth that much. The dude who is selling this betta is going to be the happiest aquabid betta breeder after selling just one fish.


Ahaha!
The breeder was probably like ":shock: :blink: ... time to retire " lol


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

> that fish better live 100 years and poop gold strings. o.o for that price, i hope to get my money's worth!


So funny!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> my non betta fish bf just said he would pay a top of 100 for it but he likes it im like yeh but not for 500 for me lol



Didn't know you had more than one bf lol :lol: just kidding;-)


----------

